# Gentoo wolne ...

## Peter15

Nie wiem co jest ale jak zainstalowałem wczoraj Suse 9.2 to chociaż się dłużej uruchamiał działał szybciej niż gentoo ... :/

W gentoo korzystam z Gnome 2.10 (może w tym problem, że te nowe gnome wolne :/ ). Co jeszcze dziwniejsze przeglądarka firefox gaim i terminal w suse ciągnął mniej ramu (ok.  20 -30 mg ). Może wiecie o co tu chodzi bo mnie aż zatkało ...  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## fallow

chodzi o to ze w gentoo mozesz zrobic _duzo_ , mozesz sprawic by dzialalo szybko a mozna tez je *** .  :Smile: 

wielu userow wylozylo sie np. na zamilowaniu do ricerowania (extreme cflags problem for ex.) etc etc etc...

cheers.

----------

## Peter15

rozumiem, ale co zrobić by działało szybciej - przecież tam instalacja trwa sekundy tu godziny

mój make.conf

```

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically built this stage

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium3 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

USE="3dnow X aalib alsa apache2 arts avi berkdb cdr -cjk crypt cups directfb doc -dvd -dvb encode ethereal evo flash gd gif gnome -gphoto2 gtk gtkhtml icc imlib innodb ipv6 java jikes jpeg junit kde libg++ libwww -maildir mozilla mpeg mysql nas oci8 odbc oggvorbis opengl oss pam -pcmcia -pda pdflib perl plotutils png postgres python qt quicktime readline -samba slang spell ssl svga truetype usb xml xml2 xmms xv x86 "

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

LINGUAS="pl" 

ALSA_CARDS="via82xx"

LANGUAGE=48

```

----------

## Jancio

Peter 15: potwierdzam twoje spostrzeżenia: Suse "out of box" działa szybciej niż Gentoo przy "standardowej" konfiguracji.

Twój make.conf wydaje się być w OK. Jako ciekawostkę mogę powiedzieć, że systemy klasy BSD działają jeszcze szybciej  :Smile: 

Ostatnio zainstalowałem sobie NetBSD i po kompilacji Gnoma 2.10 kopara mi opadła: jakiekakolwiek dystrybucja Linux'a z Gnomem to przy tym systemie żółw  :Smile:  Wszystko działa szybko i stabilnie, zero problemów przy kompilacji.

Ale oczywiscie mówimy o desktopie. Szkoda tylko, że nie wszystkie aplikacje są portowane na ten system - kilku mi stanowczo brakuje.

Myślę, że ta legendarna prędkość działania Gentoo to mit - co prawda w moim przypadku Gentoo działa szybciej niż Debian, podobnie jak Fedora i wolniej od Suse.

Już widzę to stado które się zaraz rzuci bronić Gentoo, ale dam wam małą wskazówkę: Suse robi masę poprawek (patch'y) własnej produkcji, podobnie jak Red Hat. IMHO po przejęciu Suse przez Novell'a ta dystrybucja ma bardzo dużą szansę stać się niejako "wzorcową" dystrybucją Linux'a.

A należy pamiętać, że pomimo dużej dynamiki rozwoju Gentoo, wciąż jest to jedna z najmłodszych dystrybucji, brak jej dużo cech dojrzałych dystrybucji typu Red Hat, Suse czy Debian.

Przecież nawet do niedawna, przepraszam za wyrażenie, MOD EDIT się z ustawieniem choćby regionalizacji systemy, rzeźbiło się samemu jakieś skrypty startowe  :Sad: 

----------

## Peter15

Jeśli chodzi o gnome to jest ono od Novella więc i temu tak ładnie w nim chodzi. Gentoo ma jednak zaletę: Kde chodzi w nim jednak o wiele szybciej. Co do reszty zgodę się z poprzednikiem ...

Na szczęście Gentoo najszybciej się rozwija  :Very Happy: 

----------

## nelchael

Jancio - nie musisz popierac swoich opini lacina.

----------

## wesol

Ja zaczynalem od Suse, i wydaje mi sie ze do tych szybkich to on nie nalezy, tylko do bardzo prostych.

Z szybszych dystrybucji mialem do czynienia: Ubuntu, Arch no i teraz Gentoo. I kazda byla szybsza do poprzedniak (ustawaine kolejnoscia zainstalowania i szybkoscia  :Cool:  )

----------

## Peter15

Ja bardzo lubię Gentoo, o wiele bardziej od Suse ... Jednak lubię również Gnome, które nie wiem czemu działa wolniej od gnome w Suse ... Pytałem czego to może być wina, czy może to być wina najnowszej wersji ale narazie odpowiedzi nie uzyskałem ... 

Nie chcem nie chciałem wywołać wojny, chcem i chciałem rady pomocy

----------

## wesol

W suse KDE dzialalo o niebo lepiej niz gnome. Troche dziwny temat, bo poraz pierwszy przeczytalem cos co chwali suse za wydajnosc (nigdy bym sie nie spodziewal  :Wink:  ) Pamietam ze po zainstalowaniu Ubuntu juz nie chcialem wracac do suse.

Gentoo i suse to dwie skrajnosci  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## (l)user

 *Jancio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ostatnio zainstalowałem sobie NetBSD i po kompilacji Gnoma 2.10 kopara mi opadła: jakiekakolwiek dystrybucja Linux'a z Gnomem to przy tym systemie żółw  Wszystko działa szybko i stabilnie, zero problemów przy kompilacji.
> 
> Ale oczywiscie mówimy o desktopie. 

 [/url]

No coz ze *BSD jest szybsze od linuxa to wiadomo nie od wczoraj  :Smile: . Ja bardzo chcialbym zobaczyc jakas w miare stabilna wersje gentoo bsd. Pare miesiecy temu nawet to zainstalowalem ale niestety wszystko jeszcze w wielkiej rozsypce. Co do problemow z kompilacja pod *BSD to to moim zdaniem wcale nie ma duzych roznic, ja uzywalem troche FreeBSD i nawet jesli jest tam mniej bledow przy kompilacjach to tylko dlatego ze maja w portach mniej aplikacji niz w porgage  :Smile: .

----------

## ai

hm uzywam rowniez openbsd i jakos nie uwazam, zeby gentoo bylo w czyms gorsze, trudno mi porownac predkosc bo obsd jest na duzo gorszym sprzecie ale pod wzgledem stabilnosci np.. Faktem jest, iz gentoo poswiecilem i poswiecam niezliczona ilosc godzin zeby tak chodzilo ale to przeciez o to w tym chodzi =] 

co do tego projektu co podal (l)user to cos mi sie zdaje, ze on przezywa jakis zastoj czy cos. Jest jednak projekt portage on openBSD rozwijany przez reb'a link : http://www.bsdguru.org/dyskusja/viewforum.php?f=42&sid=631dead7828d71e20d56ff51c4ce4cb7

Jak ja bym chcial zeby ktos mu w tym pomogl. To by bylo naprawde swietne jakby to dzialalo bez konfliktow. Ja sie nawet nie probuje za to brac bo nie mam na jakies projekty powazniejsze czasu, a strasznie szkoda =[

poz. ai

----------

## Peter15

A może by tak wrócić do tematu i ktoś by mi napisał trochę jak mogę przyśpieszyć gnome - bo o to mi chodziło ...

Co do BSD wole Linuksa ... i mam nadzieję, że nie rozpocznie się o to wojna Gentoo kontra BSD.

Suse wywaliłem bo rozsypałem układ partycji, gruba. Tak jak gentoo i ubuntu już działa to za Suse mi się nie chce brać bo ma to dziwnie trochę wszyskto zrobione.

----------

## JarekG

 *ai wrote:*   

> hm uzywam rowniez openbsd i jakos nie uwazam, zeby gentoo bylo w czyms gorsze, trudno mi porownac predkosc bo obsd jest na duzo gorszym sprzecie 

 

Ja swego czasu jak mialem manie zeby instalowac wszystko co mialem pod reka to zrobilem test Gentoo vs FreeBSD (bo duzo ludzi mowilo jaki to nie jest wspanialy system na desktop) no i moge powiedziec tyle, ze moim zdaniem FreeBSD na desktop sie w ogole nie nadaje. KDE sie tak wloklo jakbym mial jakiegos 486 (mam AXP 2500+ 512 DDR). Nie wiem jak z innymi BSD, bo nie mialem okazji sprawdzic jednak byc moze czegos nie skofnigurowalem, moze ktos sie bedzie klocil, moje zdanie jest takie co zobaczylem. Na serwery BSD jak najbardziej, na desktop nie.

----------

## (l)user

 *JarekG wrote:*   

> 
> 
> KDE sie tak wloklo jakbym mial jakiegos 486 (mam AXP 2500+ 512 DDR). Nie wiem jak z innymi BSD, bo nie mialem okazji sprawdzic jednak byc moze czegos nie skofnigurowalem, moze ktos sie bedzie klocil, moje zdanie jest takie co zobaczylem. Na serwery BSD jak najbardziej, na desktop nie.

 

Musiales cos pochrzanic z konfiguracja bo u mnie wszystko chodzilo doskonale. Nawet linuxowy port gry enemy territory chodzil troszke szybciej niz pod linuxem  :Smile: .

----------

## JarekG

 *(l)user wrote:*   

> Musiales cos pochrzanic z konfiguracja bo u mnie wszystko chodzilo doskonale. Nawet linuxowy port gry enemy territory chodzil troszke szybciej niz pod linuxem .

 

Nie wiem. Przyznaje sie ze moglem cos spieprzyc. Z BSD nigdy wczesniej nie mialem do czynienia, a korcilo mnie od zawsze. Tak wiec z racji tego iz moglem cos spieprzyc i moj komputer jest dziwny, uznajmy ze u mnie byla to padaczka  :Smile: .

----------

## mdk

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Nie wiem co jest ale jak zainstalowałem wczoraj Suse 9.2 to chociaż się dłużej uruchamiał działał szybciej niż gentoo ... :/
> 
> 

 

Również zaobserwowałem. Wkurzony tym problemem zainstalowałem ArchLinux, w założeniu tylko na chwilę. Ogólnie bardzo się zdziwiłem, gdy okazało się, że praktycznie identycznie skonfigurowany system w ArchLinux uruchamia się paręnaście sekund szybciej niż w Gentoo. Nie przywiązuje _aż tak_ dużej wagi do prędkości, ale różnice są widoczne gołym okiem... 

GNOME w Archu działa szybko jak burza w porównaniu mojego skompilowanego* w Gentoo. Ponad to, są jakieś kosmiczne różnice w zużyciu pamięci...

W Archu, zaraz po zalogowaniu się do GNOME'a mam zajęte 90MB pamięci. W Gentoo - 130MB. Chodzi o dość rozbudowaną konfigurację desktopową, tzn w pamięci są: dwie karty dźwiękowe, sterowniki + demon/aplet dla palma, sterowniki framegrabbera, sterowniki tabletu, skaner, dbus, hal, cups, exim, wirtualna maszyna mono (sama ~ 10MB), parę standardowych apletów. Jedyna większa różnica między systemami polega na jądrze - gentoo-dev-sources vs. vanilla-sources w Archu (.config ten sam, 2.6, oba systemy na udev)

* Cały system skompilowany z "bezpiecznymi" flagami (-o2 -fommit-framepointer)

P.S Problem Z X'ami (deadlock) na Archu + sterowniki 7167 mi się nie przydarza.

----------

## szolek

No proszę gentoo im sie nie podoba. (No może przesadziłem)

Ja wystartowałem od Jakiegoś mandraka chyba 7.3, w którym jako zupełny lamer znalazłęm sposób aby system stanoł. Potem były redhatowate aż do fedory. I zaledwie niedawno dowiedziałem sie gentoo i zainstalowałem. Nie wiem jak z tą szybkością ale stabilność to jest niesamowita. Jedyna zwiecha to tylko przy testach z przeźroczystością ale opieczętowane było komentarzami (EXPERIMENTAL). 

Pozdro dla wszystkich!!!

aha ja wole jednak kde

----------

## rzezioo

[TOTAL LAME QUESTION]moze mi ktos tak w skrocie powiedziec co to BSD i czym tak wlasciwie sie rozni od linuksa i skoro jest szybsze to czemu tego nie uzywamy? [/TOTAL LAME QUESTION]

----------

## brodi

 *JarekG wrote:*   

>  *ai wrote:*   hm uzywam rowniez openbsd i jakos nie uwazam, zeby gentoo bylo w czyms gorsze, trudno mi porownac predkosc bo obsd jest na duzo gorszym sprzecie  
> 
> Ja swego czasu jak mialem manie zeby instalowac wszystko co mialem pod reka to zrobilem test Gentoo vs FreeBSD (bo duzo ludzi mowilo jaki to nie jest wspanialy system na desktop) no i moge powiedziec tyle, ze moim zdaniem FreeBSD na desktop sie w ogole nie nadaje. KDE sie tak wloklo jakbym mial jakiegos 486 (mam AXP 2500+ 512 DDR). Nie wiem jak z innymi BSD, bo nie mialem okazji sprawdzic jednak byc moze czegos nie skofnigurowalem, moze ktos sie bedzie klocil, moje zdanie jest takie co zobaczylem. Na serwery BSD jak najbardziej, na desktop nie.

 

Muszę się nie zgodzić.. Pewnie rzeczywiście coś "przekombinowałeś". FreeBSD miałem przez ok. 2 tygodnie i muszę powiedzieć, że Gnome chodziło mi jak torpeda (nie wiem jak z KDE), nie miałem żadnych problemów z nvidią (!). Uważam, że na desktop to najlepszy wybór z rodziny *BSD. Gdyby większa ilość aplikacji w portach pewnie nie zrezygnowałbym z tego systemu... ale tutaj Gentoo rox :]

Pozdrawiam

----------

## nelchael

 *rzezioo wrote:*   

> [TOTAL LAME QUESTION]moze mi ktos tak w skrocie powiedziec co to BSD i czym tak wlasciwie sie rozni od linuksa i skoro jest szybsze to czemu tego nie uzywamy? [/TOTAL LAME QUESTION]

 

http://www.freebsd.org/

http://www.netbsd.org/

http://www.openbsd.org/

----------

## C1REX

 *(l)user wrote:*   

>  *JarekG wrote:*   
> 
> KDE sie tak wloklo jakbym mial jakiegos 486 (mam AXP 2500+ 512 DDR). Nie wiem jak z innymi BSD, bo nie mialem okazji sprawdzic jednak byc moze czegos nie skofnigurowalem, moze ktos sie bedzie klocil, moje zdanie jest takie co zobaczylem. Na serwery BSD jak najbardziej, na desktop nie. 
> 
> Musiales cos pochrzanic z konfiguracja bo u mnie wszystko chodzilo doskonale. Nawet linuxowy port gry enemy territory chodzil troszke szybciej niz pod linuxem :).

 

Niekoniecznie. Sam się tym kiedyś interesowałem i szukałem na sieci opinii użytkowników i wyników porównawczych testów wydajnościowych Gentoo vs *BSD.

W niemal każdym teście Gentoo biło na głowę BSD. Szczególnie dobrze wypadł oparty na jajku z serii 2.4. 

Z BSD najlepiej w tamtym teście wypadł natomiast FreeBSD.

Odnośnie gry. Wiele osób potwerdza, że niektóre gry chodzą szybciej na *BSD. Podbno jest to spowodowanę lepszymi sterownikami (lub coś w tą stronę)

----------

## Pet

Bardzo trudno jest porównywać inne dystrybucje do Gentoo gdyż w Gentoo raczej się większość rzeczy samemu kompiluje. Zatem wiele zależy od ustawień parametrów kompilatora oraz jego wersji. Większość rzeczy jest kompilowane przez gcc. Jeśli chodzi o ten znakomity  :Smile:  kompilator to poszczególne jego wersje różnią się jakością kompilacji. Wystaczy jedno najmniej znaczące "oczko" w nr wesji i już różnica może być kolosalna. Sam widziałem kilkaset procent różnicy w szybkości wykonywanego programu pomiędzy kolejnymi wersjami gcc.

Oczywiście polecam zawsze najnowszą wersję gdyż zwykle te najnowsze sa szybsze.

Praktycznie nigdy nie będzie sytuacji aby w kilku dystrybucjach kompilacja odbywała się tą samą wersją kompilatora jak i przy tak samo ustawionych jej parametrach.

Rzeczy samemu kompilowane powinny być najszybsze. Rodzaj dystrybucji nie ma tu znaczenia, O ile dobrze wszystko się ustawi.  :Smile: 

----------

## fallow

 *Pet wrote:*   

> Większość rzeczy jest kompilowane przez gcc. Jeśli chodzi o ten znakomity  kompilator to poszczególne jego wersje różnią się jakością kompilacji 

 

yes  :Smile:  np. poczatki 3.4.x w stosunku do 3.3.x i brak zachowania kompatybilnosci wstecz . teraz juz cale szczescie jest ok .

 *Pet wrote:*   

> Wystaczy jedno najmniej znaczące "oczko" w nr wesji i już różnica może być kolosalna. Sam widziałem kilkaset procent różnicy w szybkości wykonywanego programu pomiędzy kolejnymi wersjami gcc.
> 
> 

 

bardzo prosze o namiar na ten program i wersje gcc , sam z checia bym to zobaczyl to niewiarygodne zdarzenie  :Smile: 

 *Pet wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Oczywiście polecam zawsze najnowszą wersję gdyż zwykle te najnowsze sa szybsze.
> 
> 

 

czyli cvs z dzis xorg'a jest "szybszy" niz ten ktory mamy w portage ? . dla mnie to nie jest takie oczywiste. wiekszosc programow sie rozrasta, a autorzy z reguly rzadko optymalizuja sam kod  :Smile: 

 *Pet wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Rzeczy samemu kompilowane powinny być najszybsze. Rodzaj dystrybucji nie ma tu znaczenia, O ile dobrze wszystko się ustawi. 

 

i moj destkop zamieni sie w ferrari modena lub bede w koncu ledzial z predkoscia Warp7 ?  :Smile: 

cheers.

----------

## gentooxic

Wiel osób tutaj mówi o szybkości Gentoo i porównuje BSD z systemem Linux. 

Co prawda Można porównywać szybkośc BSD i Linuksa ale czy ma to jakiś sens?, napewno ma gdy porównujemy go pod jakimś kątem np. szybkość działania programu xyz. Porównywanie NetBSD i OpenBSD z sys. Linux jest dla mnie czymś niedorzecznym niestety. Przypomina mi się od razu porównywanie Windowsa do Linuksa, co lepsze? - ja wiem co jest lepsze ale np. do rozrywki i tutaj bezsprzecznie wygrywa Windows, a do surfowania po stronach WWW i korzystania z Internetu - Linux (choć i tak można się z tym nie zgodzić). 

Cały czas używałem Slackware od początku mojej przygody z Linuksem, a do całkowitego przejścia na Gentoo zachęciła mnie jego prostota obsługi, szczególnie instalacji oprogramowania, a nie to, że jest reklamowana jako niesamowicie szybka  - to pewnie także ale w mniejszym stopniu.

Linux jest bardziej wydajny od Open/Net/Free BSD?, a może na odwrót?, ale przepraszam bardzo - W CZYM?? porównójmy wydajnośc jako serwer, komputer do pracy, do rozrywki, do zaawansowanych i profesjonalnych zastosowań sieciowych - określmy pierw przeznaczenie i zadania, a potem porównójmy I WYDAJMY OPINIĘ.

----------

## Pet

 *Quote:*   

>  *Pet wrote:*   Wystaczy jedno najmniej znaczące "oczko" w nr wesji i już różnica może być kolosalna. Sam widziałem kilkaset procent różnicy w szybkości wykonywanego programu pomiędzy kolejnymi wersjami gcc.
> 
>  
> 
> bardzo prosze o namiar na ten program i wersje gcc , sam z checia bym to zobaczyl to niewiarygodne zdarzenie 
> ...

 

Chodzi o bibliotekę arytmetyczną do gry. Nie mogę podać więcej szczegółów gdyż gra jeszcze nie została wydana. Praktycznie na każdej wersji kompilatora jej wydajność zmienia się dramatycznie.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Pet wrote:*   
> 
> Oczywiście polecam zawsze najnowszą wersję gdyż zwykle te najnowsze sa szybsze.
> ...

 

Nie wiem jak można porównywać xorg do kompilatora. Nigdzie też nie napisałem, że chodzi mi o niestabilne wersje. Uważam, że to czy użyć wersji niestabilnej kompilatora każdy programista sam jest w stanie podjąć taką decyzję. Do kompilacji dla normalnych ludzi zalecam stabilną wersję 3.4.3. Nigdy nie polecę nikomu niestabilnej wersji żadnego programu, chyba że sam sprawdzę ją od góry do dołu.

Co do optymalizacji kodu kompilatora to dla mnie ma to drugorzędne znaczenie. Raczej interesuje mnie jakiej jakości kod generuje a nie jak długo. Choć to ostatnie również bo i tak kod programu nad którym pracuję w całości kompiluje się około 15h.

Autorzy rzadko optymalizują kod ale kompilatory też dokonują jego optymalizacji. Właśnie jakość i rodzaje tej optymalizacji zmieniają się w poszczególnych ich wersjach oraz za pomocą parametrów kompilacji.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Pet wrote:*   
> 
> Rzeczy samemu kompilowane powinny być najszybsze. Rodzaj dystrybucji nie ma tu znaczenia, O ile dobrze wszystko się ustawi.  
> ...

 

Hmm... Nie wiem co mam myśleć o Tobie. Używasz Gentoo, kompilujesz programy a nie masz pojęcia o tym że kompilator też optymalizuje. Zresztą w podręczniku Gentoo są przecież informacje o ustawianiu optymalizacji GCC. Poczytaj o flagach CFLAGS i CXXFLAGS oraz -O. Tak trudno sobie wyobrazić, że jakość kompilacji może się zminiać z wersji na wersję kompilatora ? Nie wspomnę już o podmianie kompilatora na jakiś zupełnie inny  :Wink: 

Benchmarki wersji gcc można znaleźć np. tutaj: http://gcc.gnu.org/benchmarks/

Skompiluj sobie te benchmarki albo np. mplayera jakąś wersją gcc sprzed 3 lat i dzisiejszą. A następnie sprawdź obciążenie cpu z jakimś filtrem.

----------

## wojtek

Dość znanty test sklowalności Linux vs BSD: http://bulk.fefe.de/scalability/

BSD raczej nie błyszczy, szczególnie w porównianiu z kernelem 2.6 - a już na pewno nie OpenBSD...

Interesuję się też systemami z tej rodziny szczególnie NetBSD, ale uważam, że większość opinii n.t. ich rzekomej przewagi wydajnościowej jest po prostu wyssana z palca (zwłaszcza te o szybszym działaniu gier...).

Sorry, ale opinnie typu "u mnie działa szybciej" nie robią na mnie żadnego wrażenia, bo u mnie zazwyczaj tak nie jest. Nie uważam Linuksa za system "naj naj", ale jest on naprawdę efektywnie napisay, na dzień dzisiejszy praktycznie znajduje się w czołówce w tej kategorii, inaczej przecież nikt by go nie pakował do superkomputerów tak masowo, a obsługuje on obecnie ponad połowę z najszybszych instalacji w TOP500: http://www.forbes.com/home/enterprisetech/2005/03/15/cz_dl_0315linux.html

w tym pierwsze 2 najszybsze i 3 znajdujące się w pierwszej piątce: http://top500.org/lists/2004/11/

----------

## rofro

właśnie siedzę na ubuntu hoary i muszę przyznać że nie firefox chodzi zauważalnie płynniej niż na gentoo. także gnome (nie wiem czy to dlatego że to wersja 2.10 ale szyyybciej). 

Dlaczego gentoo jest git?

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=53804

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/faq.xml#differences

Kilka moich uwag przedstawię poniżej, odnośnie czy gentoo jest:

Szybsze?

Nie, bo kompilacja samemu nie oznacza, że gentoo będzie szybsze niż inne dystrybucje (i nie jest przykład Ubuntu, Arch i test kiedyś tam przeprowadzony na kilku dystrybucjach).

Stabilniejsze?

Tak, ale dokładnie przetestowany jest podstawowy zestaw flag. Z innymi możesz mieć problemy.

Najaktualniejsze?

Nie, jeśli chodzi o gałąź stabilną. Nadal w stabilnej nie ma gnome 2.10.

----------

## wojtek

 *rofro wrote:*   

> właśnie siedzę na ubuntu hoary i muszę przyznać że nie firefox chodzi zauważalnie płynniej niż na gentoo. także gnome (nie wiem czy to dlatego że to wersja 2.10 ale szyyybciej).

 

Eh... Gentoo to przede wszytkim metadystrybucja! Co to oznacza? Ano to, ze kompilacji Gentoo jest tyle ilu jest uzytkownikow. Generalzacja Gentoo jest szybsze/wolniejsze w tym przypadku nie ma najmniejszego sensu, bo jeden tak sobie skompiluje system, ze bedzie szybciej a inny naeksperymentuje z pseudoprzyspieszaczami w linii polecen gcc i bedzie wolniej...

Ja np. przygladalem sie Ubuntu, ale nie odczulem, zadnych "przyspieszen". Moze moja instalacja Gentoo jest po prostu bardziej optymalna od Twojej...

----------

## arsen

No i się zgadzam z panem Wojtkiem, takie porównania sensu zupełnie nie mają, metadystrybucje rządzą się swoimi prawami.

----------

## rofro

ale z domyślnymi optymalizacjami dla procesroa podanymi w hadnbooku gentoo jest wolniejsze (chodzi mi o firefox i gnome). Co trzeba by zrobić aby firefox chodził w gentoo płynniej niż w ubuntu? ktoś wie jak optymalizują goście z ubuntu?

----------

## wojtek

 *rofro wrote:*   

> ale z domyślnymi optymalizacjami dla procesroa podanymi w hadnbooku gentoo jest wolniejsze (chodzi mi o firefox i gnome). Co trzeba by zrobić aby firefox chodził w gentoo płynniej niż w ubuntu? ktoś wie jak optymalizują goście z ubuntu?

 

Mozna wiedziec jakiego uzywasz sprzetu i co konkretnie jest wolniejsze (wyswietlanie okien???, szybkosc ladownia sie?)? Bo ja nie widze zadnej roznicy w dzialaniu.

----------

## rebus

jesli cos mogę dodać do rozstrząsania o szybkości to umnie wcześniej miałem Gnome  i róznych powodów przesiadłem się na KDE i co ciekawe na pewno moje KDE jest szybsze od Gnome w Gentoo ciekawe bo w innych systemach na odwrót - a ustawienia ciąle te same czyli podstawowe /Gnnome slimaczył się a KDE zasuwa jak mysliwiec

by

----------

## rofro

 *wojtek wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mozna wiedziec jakiego uzywasz sprzetu i co konkretnie jest wolniejsze (wyswietlanie okien???, szybkosc ladownia sie?)? Bo ja nie widze zadnej roznicy w dzialaniu.

 

Athlon XP 1.7+, 512 MB RAM

Konkretnie to otwieranie nowych zakładek w firefoxie, przewijanie strony.

szybciej otwiera się nautilus, terminal (ale może to sprawa nowej wersji gnome)

----------

## arsen

Nowa wersja gnome po części napewno, w ogóle w ubuntu wyginaja ostro flagami dla gnome z tym że mają odpowiednią wiedzę jak robić by to działało i by nie psuć.

Jak ktoś już wspomniał na forum że zamierzają czy może już używają flagi  --as-needed dla gnome.

Oczywiście wszystko ma swoje plusy i minusy, dzisiejszy user gentoo przeważnie nie ma odpowiedniej wiedzy, często kopiuje ustawienia flag i innych rzeczy bezmyślnie z forum czy innych źródeł. Nie tędy droga do celu. Trzeba wiedzieć co się robi.

Idzie się za modą a potem płacze, moje gentoo jest wolne  :Laughing: 

----------

## Poe

moze nie mam tak szybkiego gentoo i płynnie działającegojak u innych userów, ale wynika to wlasnie głownie z tego, ze ja jednak jeszcze mam dosc skromną wiedzę i napewno nie jest w moim systemie wszystko idealnie, ale i tak jest to najszybsza i najukochańsza dystrybucja jakiej kiedykolwiek uzywalem (uzywalem tez tego ubunu, o którym mówicie.. co prawda w wersji live, ale powiem tak - nigdy w zyciu nie uzywalem tak wolnego livecd :] )

----------

## fallow

 *arsen wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Oczywiście wszystko ma swoje plusy i minusy, dzisiejszy user gentoo przeważnie nie ma odpowiedniej wiedzy, często kopiuje ustawienia flag i innych rzeczy bezmyślnie z forum czy innych źródeł. Nie tędy droga do celu. Trzeba wiedzieć co się robi.
> 
> Idzie się za modą a potem płacze, moje gentoo jest wolne 

 

nic dodac nic ujac, samo pogon za trendem i przyjecie propagandy nie wystarczy  :Smile:  , to nawet za duzo , tyle ze w zla strone  :Laughing: 

cheers.

----------

## rofro

 *arsen wrote:*   

> Nowa wersja gnome po części napewno, w ogóle w ubuntu wyginaja ostro flagami dla gnome z tym że mają odpowiednią wiedzę jak robić by to działało i by nie psuć.
> 
> Jak ktoś już wspomniał na forum że zamierzają czy może już używają flagi  --as-needed dla gnome.
> 
> Oczywiście wszystko ma swoje plusy i minusy, dzisiejszy user gentoo przeważnie nie ma odpowiedniej wiedzy, często kopiuje ustawienia flag i innych rzeczy bezmyślnie z forum czy innych źródeł. Nie tędy droga do celu. Trzeba wiedzieć co się robi.
> ...

 

OK, to podziel się wiedzą jak optymalizujesz gnome aby ci chodził szybciej. Albo firefoxa.

PS. --as-needed jeszcze nie jest używany w ubuntu.

----------

## arsen

 *rofro wrote:*   

>  *arsen wrote:*   Nowa wersja gnome po części napewno, w ogóle w ubuntu wyginaja ostro flagami dla gnome z tym że mają odpowiednią wiedzę jak robić by to działało i by nie psuć.
> 
> Jak ktoś już wspomniał na forum że zamierzają czy może już używają flagi  --as-needed dla gnome.
> 
> Oczywiście wszystko ma swoje plusy i minusy, dzisiejszy user gentoo przeważnie nie ma odpowiedniej wiedzy, często kopiuje ustawienia flag i innych rzeczy bezmyślnie z forum czy innych źródeł. Nie tędy droga do celu. Trzeba wiedzieć co się robi.
> ...

 

nie używam gnome, a na firefoxa nie narzekam, mam mocny sprzęt i tego nie odczuwam.

----------

## wojtek

 *rofro wrote:*   

> OK, to podziel się wiedzą jak optymalizujesz gnome aby ci chodził szybciej. Albo firefoxa.
> 
> PS. --as-needed jeszcze nie jest używany w ubuntu.

 

Ja mam Athlona 3000+ i 512MB RAM, firefoxa-1.0.3 skompilowanego za pomoca gcc-3.4.3.20050110-r2 z flagami: CFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -fweb -frename-registers", CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -fweb -frename-registers -fvisibility-inlines-hidden", pracuje na GNOME 2.10 i nie widze zadnej roznicy - moze nawet lepiej mi dziala Gentoo, choc pomiarow nie robilem wiec po prostu moze mi sie zadawc.

Dla fanow -O3 powiem tylko ze czesto rozmiar binarki nie rekompensuje w zaden sposob minimalnego przyrostu predkosci, bywa ze tylko pogarsza sprawe, gdy pracujemy z duza iloscia aplikacji, dla tego rozwijanie petli uwazam za szkodliwe w wiekszosci przypadkow, gdyz zazwyczaj zmniejsza wspolczynnik trafien cache'u procesora i spowalnia caly system. Tak wlasnie sie dzieje mimo iz wydawalo by sie, ze rozwijane petle wyreczaja jednostke predykcji skokow i przyczyniaja sie do mniejszej ilosci straconych cykli procesora. Wszystko to prawda pod warunkiem ze nie pracujemy w wielozadaniowym systemie, gdzie w dowolnym momencie kazde zadanie moze zostac przerwane, a sterowanie przekazane do innego programu, ktory zapelni dotyczczasowy cache swoimi instrukcjami...

Ot i tyle od Wojtka, ktory nie ma zadnych problemow z wydajnoscia swojego Gentoo  :Wink: .

----------

## fallow

hm, tak by bylo w pelni gdyby Linux byl systemem czasu rzeczywistego  :Razz:  . pomijajac wiele mutacji i latek ktore maja to zapewnic ( w pewnym stopniu ) . choc mimo to i tak jest w duzej mierze tak jak mowisz imho  :Smile:  .

ale w sumie mozna powiedziec ze uzywasz O3 za wyjatkiem  -finline-functions

 *man gcc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> -O3
> 
> Optimize yet more. -O3 turns on all optimizations specified by -O2 and also turns on the -finline-functions, -fweb and -frename-registers options.

 

tak czy siak , ja dopisuje sie do O2  :Smile: 

cheers.

----------

## wojtek

 *fallow wrote:*   

> hm, tak by bylo w pelni gdyby Linux byl systemem czasu rzeczywistego  .

 

Gwoli uscislenia pojec. System czasu rzeczywistego gwarantuje obsluge w okreslonym czasie a nie w dowolnym!

Sytem czasu rzeczywistego wcale nie musi gwarantowac (i czesto nie gwarantuje) obslugi w dowolnym momencie, natomiast wywlaszczalne jadro linuksowe zmierza do takiego modelu tylko pozornie. Mozliwosc wywlaszczenia jadra w dowolnym momencie pozwala na latwa obsluge jednego zadania czasu rzeczywistego w dosc elastyczny sposób, natomiast gdy uruchomimy dwa takie zadania moze sie okazac, ze dojdzie do konfliktu interesów, który w prawdziwym systemie RT nie powinien miec miejsca. Dla tego jest to co najwyzej model soft RT, czyli: "staramy sie ale nie gwarantujemy". 

 *Quote:*   

> ale w sumie mozna powiedziec ze uzywasz O3 za wyjatkiem  -finline-functions

 

Tak, bo reszta opcji nie wplywa tak bardzo na wielkosc generowanego kodu, a moze dodakowo usprawnic optymalizacje.

 *Quote:*   

> tak czy siak , ja dopisuje sie do O2 

 

Jak to opisano w man gcc:

```
-funroll-loops

    Unroll loops whose number of iterations can be determined at com-

    pile time or upon entry to the loop.  -funroll-loops implies -fre-

    run-cse-after-loop.  It also turns on complete loop peeling (i.e.

    complete removal of loops with small constant number of itera-

    tions).  This option makes code larger, and may or may not make it

    run faster.
```

  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam

----------

## fallow

imho to trzeba to ropatrywac tak : 

- kernel linuxa (2.6) ma oczywiscie boglebiony Preempting , ale nic poza tym. wiec nie za bardzo mozna tu nawet porownywac go do systemu RT. Oczywiscie Ingo Molnar wciaz rozwija RealTime Preemption dla swojego CPU Schedulera ale to tez dalekie jest od " prawdziwego " RT. 

- inne alternatywy ktorych naprawde jest wiele jak chocby : RTAI ( http://www.aero.polimi.it/~rtai/about/index.html oraz http://www.rtai.org/  ) , czy RTlinux ( ktory w wersji PRO naprawde ma _b.wiele_ do zaoferowania )  ( http://www.fsmlabs.com/rtlinuxpro.html )

cheers  :Smile: 

----------

## OBenY

To ja tak troche offtopicznie - postanowilem sie podzielic moja mala optymalizacja, ktora sobie wlaczylem do gentoo jakis czas temu. Wczesniej uzywalem tego w mojej wlasnej dystrybucji takze uzywa tego Hoppke ( http://lubuska.zapto.org/~hoppke ) oraz gentoo embedded. Wiec jest to bezpieczne, przynajmniej nigdy nie slyszalem by ktos na to narzekal. Patent polega na tym, ze nieco ostrzej portage podchodzi do strippowania binariow oraz dzielonych bibliotek, w efekcie sa one mniejsze, co owocuje mniejszym zuzyciem pamieci i krotszym startem aplikacji, czy zabawa jest warta swieczki ? Moze  :Smile:  Ja tam problemow nie mam, a aplikacje coniektore startuja troche szybciej, wiec ... decyduj sam  :Smile: 

Co trza zrobic:

1. Pobrac ta latke http://biprowod.wroclaw.pl/kadu/smieci/portage_powerstrip.patch

2. Nalozyc ja poleceniem bedac w / :

```
cd /

cat <sciezka>/portage_powerstrip.patch | patch -p0
```

3. W /etc/make.conf w zmiennej PORTAGE_STRIP_FLAGS ustawic zadane flagi strippowania, ja np uzywam: PORTAGE_STRIP_FLAGS="--strip-unneeded -R .comment -R .note -R .note.ABI-tag" i wszystko jest good.

Od tego momentu wszyskie nowozainstalowane pakiety beda nieco agresywniej "rozbierane"  :Smile: 

Mam nadzieje, ze komus sie przyda...

----------

## C1REX

Mógłbyś to umieścić w wątku o flagach?

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-132058-highlight-.html

----------

